# OMG Guess Who Knocked On My Door Tonight ? Mr. Yoshidas The Real One What An Honor



## ronp (Jan 21, 2010)

I got home and there was an over night package from some address I didn't recognize. I opened it up and found this.



I could not believe this.



If I put a wig on and some sunglasses it almost looks like me a few years younger. 
It says keep on dreaming.


The doll.



I am at awe about this and don't know what to say. I guess I will be having a sale on Yoshidas in the future, I mean 3 cases? Any bidders out there?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Paul, Paul, shame on you, but thanks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have a sneaky suspicion there may be others in on this also, and thanks.

This is amazing.


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Jan 21, 2010)

That's too cool!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 21, 2010)

he he he!  GOTCHA!


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW congrats, Its always awesome to hear stories like these!!!!


----------



## yount (Jan 21, 2010)

ill buy some i looked all over pa for it and could not find it by me even looked all over texas while we were there and could not find it your high praise of the stuff got me wanting to try it.Oh and that is very cool that paul did that


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that is really cool, to thank you for your supporting a product. And thanks to Paul for the idea, nice finishing touch to your smokes. Congrats Ron.


----------



## fishawn (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations Ron, nice to hear some good news come to you!


----------



## rickw (Jan 21, 2010)

Fantastic Ron, I had a hint something was going to happen


----------



## desertlites (Jan 21, 2010)

To cool Ron,you know it was only a matter of time huh?


----------



## the iceman (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like you're set for a while, Ron. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that I've thought about it... I'm going to start using Cuervo Gold on my smokes. Who knows...


----------



## the iceman (Jan 21, 2010)

Now you're thinkin'.


----------



## yount (Jan 21, 2010)

i use alot of captain morgans lol


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

We have no idea what you are talking about others - you deserve it Ron they should make you an ambassador.
I am thinking about a Grand Marnier marinade


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Ron that is toooo cool man. Congrats. 
Who know's.....maybe you'll end up doing some commercials
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I always said, good things happen to good people.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations Ron...


----------



## meateater (Jan 21, 2010)

You the man Ron.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 21, 2010)

I USE COORS LIGHT ON EVERYTHING IF ANYBODY'S LISTENING.

Too cool Ron! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 21, 2010)

Nobody has ever done more to promote a product. You deserve it ron. 


A doll?!!!! That's awesome and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## pignit (Jan 21, 2010)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## treegje (Jan 21, 2010)

if anyone deserved that ,it's you Ron

Congratulations


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats Ron. I would like to have 1 of the Hawaiian Please and thank you.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats Ron, you see...your love of Yoshidas is recognized and admired.
That was awesome they sent the cases of Yoshidas, not to mention the doll and that picture, the picture was hilarious!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats Ron.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, and I'd be honored with a bottle of the original.  I can't find that stuff anywhere in Des Moines.  Exchange?


----------



## rivet (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulaitons Ron, no better person deserves it!


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 21, 2010)

Ron, That 's too cool.  I love the Pic...it kinda looks like a japanese Elvis or something.  And 3 cases!  That had to bring a giant smile to your face...you deserve it.

Paul, you are such a great guy for initiating this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to you!


----------



## triplebq (Jan 21, 2010)

*congrats ,  again  shows what a good group there is in SMF  I am gonna try some this weekend in appreciation of them doing this for you .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bassman (Jan 21, 2010)

What a great surprise!  You just never know what may happen on this forum.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats to you, Ron.  It says a lot for the forum that another member would go out of their way to see another get some recognition.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, have I told you all how GREAT Caterpillar bulldozers are??  They are wonderful--I use my D6D every chance I get!  Let me encourage each of you to buy one and try it out.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats again, Ron.


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't say I have ever used any of this stuff, although the Cracked pepper and Garlic one sounds good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 At any rate, good going Ron, sound like you are in good standing with Yoshida and your friends here on SMF


----------



## chefrob (Jan 21, 2010)

congrats ron.....and very cool of you paul!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 21, 2010)

That is just toooo awesome. Way to go ron.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## que-ball (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations to you, Ron!  You deserved it!  And good on you, Paul, for getting that ball rolling.


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 21, 2010)

It just goes to show you, some mega corporations do care about their customers. Kudos to Heinze, Paul, and any unnamed accomplices. Congrats to Ron. Cheers!


----------



## pitrow (Jan 21, 2010)

Junki (Yoshida) is a cool guy. He used to have a short cooking bit on the local news shows before he sold the Yoshida name to Heinz. He was always a character and fun to watch. I've been using his sauces since I was a kid. Good stuff. 

Congrats Ron!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 21, 2010)

Grats Ron! Very cool! Maybe see if they want to be corporate sponsor if you do any competitions?!


----------



## blue (Jan 21, 2010)

Too too too cool.

Way to go Ron!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 21, 2010)

That is very cool! And you deserve it Ron.
I don't see how you could sell though. With as often as you use the stuff I bet you'll be buying more in less than a year.
Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## beerbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats Ron, what a nice thing Paul did and well deserved.


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Very Cool! The signed photo and the doll Rock, but 3 cases of Yoshida's whoa. Looks like you won't need to buy any for a long time Ron. Well deserved and great job by Paul.


----------



## blacklab (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow!! that's great.
Haven't heard of that kind of costumer appreication in 20 yrs. Congrats Ron


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 22, 2010)

thats is the coolest Ron damn, like everyone said if anyone deserved it, it was you!!! now Foodsaver needs to take care of you, you got me to buy a sealer from them and the thing rocks!! it really does keep stuff fresh alot longer i have a fresh bag of salad thats a month old in fridge wow!!!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this post, but big congrats Ron, slap on the back, and punch in the arm. Nice to know corporate America listens to common sense sometimes. Now I'm gonna go try it just on account of your recommendations and the fact they did this. Sam's club carries it for any that can't find it anywhere else, least ours in nowhere Montana does.


----------



## gruelurks (Jan 22, 2010)

Nothing beats word of mouth advertising from people who love your product.


----------



## jon foster (Jan 24, 2010)

How cool is that? I mean, in this economy where businesses are doing their best to suck every penny out of people at every possible turn these guys are showing their gratitude by sending you a very nice gift.

That's enough to make me go out and buy a bottle or two of their products to try out!

Keep us posted on the deliveries. We'll be expecting some good posts showing off your latest creations with the sauces...

Jon.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

Heh heh.   I had a hint about this as well. I started using Mr y too. Got ribsteaks in it. Cool. U deserve it.


----------



## wingman (Jun 5, 2010)

That is too cool Ron! Congrats.

You know, Yoshidas is a great sauce for allot of different foods. You can imagine! I really like it as a finish sauce on Beef Jerky just before i place it in the bag to do in the refrigerate. It's awesome!


----------



## ronp (Jun 6, 2010)

Man you dug deep to find this. I have done jerky marinated with TQ and Yoshidas and put them on a rack to drip off the marinade then smoked them up. They turned out awsome.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 6, 2010)

Ronp, congrats and 'UMAMI' . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When I was BBQFANS, I congratulated you,and think I sent a  Q-view of the letter yhat was posted
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, Still have fun and,


----------



## mossymo (Jun 6, 2010)

I missed this, for a long time..... That is (was) so cool Ron, congrats !!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron was really thrilled when we secretly sent letters to Yoshida's about his promoting their product.

He was very Proud that they recognized him and his love for their product...
 


ronp said:


> I got home and there was an over night package from some address I didn't recognize. I opened it up and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 1, 2010)

Very cool story, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 1, 2010)

That was funny as heck when you guys did that. Ron was pretty happy about it I think.


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

Paul, that was a hoot. Ron was like a little kid at christmas That was well worth it.


----------

